# -



## ZavCoyote (Jul 13, 2010)

*-*


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 13, 2010)

Ã„r Stockholms gatorna sant sÃ¥ tuffa?


----------



## hunter1542 (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice fursona you have here or should I say you sound like an interesting coyote =P


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 13, 2010)

ZavCoyote said:


> The correct phrase would be:
> "Ã„r stockholms-gatorna verkligen sÃ¥ tuffa?"
> 
> Otherwise your swedish is really good
> ...



Kellie Gator never liked my Swedish... thanks!


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 13, 2010)

ZavCoyote said:


> Kellie Gator? :/



She's a Swedish member of the forums whom I tried to flirt have a conversation with in Swedish and failed miserably.

Ja gissa, att min svenska lagom Ã¤r.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 13, 2010)

ZavCoyote said:


> You're doing great, if you ask me, but your placement is the only issue, and a letter or two. For example "me" or "I" is always "Jag", not "Ja". "Ja" is "Yes". The g in "Jag" however is silent when spoken out loud. And itÃ¤s "Ã¤r lagom". Like "Ã„r okej", "Ã¤r rolig", "Ã¤r blÃ¥".
> 
> As you may also know there are three "turns" on a verb. Like "Gissa".
> "Gissa, Gissar, Gissat" "Guess, Guess, Guessed". I'm guessing you get stuck on that the first two in English is "Guess", unlike swedish where they are two different words. In this case "gissar" is the correct one.
> ...



I keep thinking it's like German where the verb ends the subordinate clause! Thanks for the inquiry!


----------



## Subrosa (Jul 13, 2010)

it's always nice to see a fursona that identifies with the person it's attached to and not over the top.


----------



## maria-mar (Jul 14, 2010)

Ahah RayO, will i find you talking in a different language everytime i browse a post? xD

I like Eze's story ^_^
Bah, parental drama... good think you got some independence now


----------

